# Vuqube Satellite Antenna



## tx_roundman (Jan 27, 2007)

Has anyone used a VuQube Satellite Antenna.. Just looking for feedback postive or negative. Looked at one today at Camping World. Would make a great Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

tx_roundman said:


> Has anyone used a VuQube Satellite Antenna.. Just looking for feedback postive or negative. Looked at one today at Camping World. Would make a great Christmas gift to myself.


I've been following some chat on RV.net - my gut says hold off and let other beta test them first.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree with 'Y'.

They were first marketed to Long Haul truckers. I wonder how many are actually in service. I know we have several truck drivers on this site. Any of you know anything about them?


----------



## easttexan (Oct 24, 2007)

My question is why spend the money to begin with. Used antenna's are everywhere. Takes me 5 minutes to set up. If you have your stand plumb, have the settings correct and clear view of the sky and a decent compass, it shouldn't take you but 30 seconds to get a good signal. Obviously, the rain fade will be worse with the smaller dish on the vuecube.


----------

